# Wichtige Fragen zu After Effect Musik Synchronisation



## zackorz (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss für die Uni einen Musikfile mit passenden Bewegungen von geometrischen Formen hinterlegen.

Hierzu möchte ich After Effects nutzen, da dies mit Audio Keyframes recht gut funktionieren soll.

Zum Test habe ich erstmal einen Punkt erstellt, der sich synchron zur Musik auf und ab bewegt. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass er immer von oben nach unten zuckt, allerdings muss er für mein geplantes Objekt dies von unten nach oben zucken.

( Bei lauteren Tönen soll der Punkt also weiter oben stehen, momentan ist er dann weiter unten)

Mein zweites Problem ist, dass After Effects partout nur 24 Sekunden meines Lieds nimmt wenn ich dies reinkopiere, das Lied ist aber 50 sekunden lang und soll ganz synchronisiert werden.


Wäre Super wenn mir hier jemand bei den 2 Problemen helfen könnte.


----------



## chmee (25. Dezember 2008)

zum ersten Problem :
Entweder man kann es mit negativen Werten versuchen, oder mittels einer Expression, oder man kopiert die Komposition in eine neue und dreht sie dort.

zum zweiten Problem :
Ist die Kompositionslänge richtig gewählt ? Kann man die Audiospur weiter aufziehen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## zackorz (25. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich habe vom Shape Layer eine Expression der Position erstellt, alelrdings weiss ich nicht wie ich diese negativ ablaufen lassen kann.

Die Audiospur scheint 50 sekunden lang zu sein, meiner Meinung nach ( kenn mich in After Effects leider kaum aus). Allerdings ist der Grüne strich oben bei der Spur nur 24 Sekunden lang und lässt sich nicht verlängern.


----------



## chmee (25. Dezember 2008)

Da ich den Effekt nicht benutzt habe, kann ich es Dir nicht genau sagen, aber eine Negierung wäre doch Wert=Wert*-1 oder Wert=-Wert. ( Sicherlich müsste man dann den Shape Layer mit dem Anker/Anchor wieder ins Bild holen).

Der grüne Streifen markiert den gerenderten Bereich -wird im RAM abgelegt, Länge ist also von RAM und Vorschauqualität abhängig. Du kannst die Marker für den Renderingbereich verschieben oder mittels Leertaste an einer anderen Stelle rendern lassen.

mfg chmee


----------



## zackorz (25. Dezember 2008)

Also der Punkt geht nun in die andere Richtung, der Fehler war dass ich das Ganze intensiver machen wollte und *2-1 gemacht hatte. allerdings muss es Richtig wohl *-2-1 heissen.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Das mit der Zeitleiste raff ich leider noch nicht so ganz, mir werden immer nur 30 Sekunden angezeigt, wie bekomme ich die Leiste denn Größer?

Normales Schieben ist nicht möglich.

Die grüne Leiste kann ich auch nicht einfach länger ziehen irgendwie.


----------



## chmee (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die liebe Mathematik : Punktrechnung vor Strichrechnung. *2-1ist dann Wert*2 Minus 1, was keiner Negierung der Werte entspricht. Es sollte wohl Wert*(-2) heißen, was Wert*(-1)*2 entspricht.

Bitte schau Dir die Themen Arbeitsbereich und RAM-Vorschau im Handbuch an.



mfg chmee


----------

